# Working Conditions



## sapperboysen (23 Oct 2005)

What are the working conditions in canadian armored vehicals?
Thanks


----------



## RequiemVK (23 Oct 2005)

too tigh, sometime too cold (when heater dead), sometime to hot (afghanistan loading the ammo crate inside), noisy and shake a lot ( when your driver is new). But after all its not so bad, yo dont have to walk ... sometime.


----------



## Timex129 (12 Dec 2005)

When I was apart of the recovery crew on an M578 (the ARV to the M109) in Mid Jan when it was pushing -50 degrees. When the heater was working it wasn't to bad when it warmed up. The down side though, it felt like it didn't help at all when you have to be half way out of the hatch to co-drive. Yes it was really load and it was a little bit of a rough ride, but when you're in a tracked 40 tonne vehicle what can you expect it to be like. I may be what you call a "newbie" with a little more than 4 years in, but being part of that crew was awesome. Plus I think a couple of people still owe beer over that EX.


----------

